# Insulating a Propane Smoker



## tt ace

This is my first post so hope I get this right!

I bought a Masterbuilt 30" Vertical Propane smoker recently.  It works great but it is not insulated.  Outside temperatures and wind definitely make the cooking temperature flucuate.  I looked online and others said to wrap insulation blankets around the smoker and either the blanket would hold itself or use velcro to hold the blanket closed.  Here is what I did to solve the problem.

I went to the local hardware store and bought 6' of 48 " insulation that has aluminum foil on both sides.  I lined up the bottom of the insulation with the top of the bottom base and just ouside the latch.  I marked where the side handle was and cut a slit  and pushed the handle through.








I then wrapped the insulation around the smoker to the handle on the other side, marked, cut a slit, and pushed the handle through.







I continued to wrap around to the door handle, marked, cut another slit, and pushed the handle through.







I continued wrapping until I got to the first handle again, marked, cut a slit and pushed the handle through.  This will keep the insulation from unwrapping or blowing open.  You can open the door easily by pulling this part of the insulation blanket away from the handle.







I cut up from all four corners so I could lay insulation on top of the smoker.  The piece over the door I cut off completely and laid it on top of the smoker.  I then folded all the other pieces down as far as the stack and doubled them under.  I then applied a generous amount of tape to hold the top pieces in place.







I now had a completely insulated smoker which only took a few minutes to complete. 







As an added bonus, by doing it this way my cover also fit (tight but very nice).

 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Used the smoker yesterday to smoke almonds at 325 and today for canadian bacon  at 210-215 at outside temperatures in the low 20s with swirling winds.  What a difference!  The smoker temperature held extremely well and made for a great smoke.  This insulation will work in both cold and hot weather.  Hope others will find this of help.


----------



## SmokinAl

That's awesome Ace!

I have a smoke vault & there are times that I wish it were more insulated.

Course I live in Florida so I really don't need the insulation as much as the Northern guys, but I bet they will pick up on this!


----------



## mballi3011

Now you should be able to smoke in a blinding blissard with that covering on it. Where are you that you need that much insulation Alaska or something.


----------



## tt ace

Thanks.  I am smoking turkey legs for dinner tonight.  A really cold wind has come up but the temperature is holding extremely well.  Should make for a great supper!  I will post the turkey results tomorrow as well as the Canadian Bacon.


----------



## tt ace

Our temperature gets down below zero at times.  The actual insulation is only about 1/8 inch thick.  Without it I wouldn't be able to smoke very well and then what would I do?


----------



## tt ace

I live in northern New Mexico at 8000 feet elevation. We already have snow on the ground and skiing begins just five miles down the road in a week and a half.


----------



## memphismeat

I have a very similar MasterBuilt (propane, double door, vented out the back).  Only been smoking with it a few weeks but when my temps get above 100 it goes so slow before hitting 165 or so.  I have had venison hind quarter bone in on it now for about 6 hrs at a box temp of about 270 and I am just at 152F.  Is this normal?  I have checked my temp gauge on the box and it is very close.  Also, the meat is at the same level in the box as the temerature gauge.

I was wondering if you thought the insulation would help with this?


----------



## tt ace

The slow rise in temperature is normal especially for a big hunk of meat like the venison.  On the large pieces of meat such as your venison, briskets, pork butts, etc., you will invariably hit a stage where it seems like the meat temperature will just not go up.  This is normal.  This is the point where the muscles and such begin breaking down.  Sometimes the breakdown happens fairly quickly.  At other times it seems like it takes forever.  Just be patient.  By the way I hope you enjoy the smoked venison.  I did some just a short while ago and it was superb!

The insulation will help you maintain your smoker temperatures much better, especially in the wind.  I found that I had to really watch my smoker temperature when the outside temperature flucuated.  More consistent temps means better and easier smoking.  I do find that having the insulation helps the smoker come to temperature easily and quickly.  As far as the meat temperature that depends on such factors as how consistent you can keep your cooking temp, the kind of meat and the size of the cut.


----------



## dallasbones

Can you tell me which hardware store you got the insalation blanket I have a MasterBuilt and cannot locate the blanket.

Thanks


----------



## tt ace

I got my insulation at an Ace hardware store.  You need to go back to the plumbing area.  The insulation is stored on a roll and they will cut off the amount you need.


----------



## frosty

Ace, NICE job, I like it.  Good effort, might have to try that and call it my own.  Some people have mentioned a welder's blanket too.


----------



## dallasbones

Thanks for the information I will visit ace tonight I am in Dallas and it gets a little cold here but the wind is very bad.


----------



## timosh

TT Ace, thanks for the pics and explanation. 

I'm trying to do my first smoke with a new Master Forge two door,and the outdoor temp is only 41 degrees.  I keep thinking how I could insulate the box for when it gets REALLY cold.  Your idea is just what I need. 

THANKS!

Timosh


----------



## tt ace

Frosty, I thought about a welders blanket but this proved to be much easier to work with.  Also it only cost about $4 a foot which came to about $24 for the entire blanket.  Also by being able to cut the slits easily, I was able to put my cover back over the smoker.  Go ahead and do it and claim it as your own!  I don't mind!  Dallasbones, it is an excellent windbreak as I have found out.  Timosh, it should help you at any time whether is is really cold, really hot, or anywhere in between.  It has really made smoking available at any time since I did it a couple of weeks ago.  We have received temp in the very low 20s and winds gusting to 30+.  The smoker has really held temps well through all the conditions.  Also you can cut the portion that fold over the door where you can open either the top or bottom door.  Have fun and good smoking to all of you!


----------



## davidhef88

do you find that you are using less gas?


----------



## tt ace

Yes.  I am definitely using less gas.


----------



## tom c

Great work


----------



## hernando

Going to try this. Just as a cautionary advisory; I contacted reflectix and their product is rated for 180F with direct contact to the heat source and up to 250F with 1" of airspace between the heat source. Any temps above these, the Polyethylene will start to go soft.   Did you notice any diformity or the lie when you smoked the nuts you did at 350F?


----------



## tt ace

There have been no problems with the insulation at all.  The insulation is holding up well.  This has worked really well for me.  Happy smoking!


----------



## cavediver

TT Ace said:


> There have been no problems with the insulation at all.  The insulation is holding up well.  This has worked really well for me.  Happy smoking!


Sorry for the thread necro, but I'm really curious as to how this is holding up.  If I'm reading the thread dates correctly, it looks like you've been using this for over a year.  Have you had any problems or needed to make any modifications?


----------



## harryset

X 2

I'm curious as well.


----------



## tt ace

The insulation is still working well.  I have no problems with it at all.


----------



## buckshot323

New Masterbuilt smoker ( Smoker and Me) Can't seem to get the temperature UNDER 200 degrees. Any ideas?


----------



## tt ace

The smokers are not really made to work at low temperatures below about 200.  To get the lower temps you need to install a needle valve.  Check out my post at http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128297/needle-valve-mod-using-bayou-classic-regulator#post_867931 for one of the needle valves.  They are very easy to install.


----------



## smoke n brew

My XL 40 will 170-175 easy. The trick is to close the vent in the back almost all the way. Although I would have thought the temperature would raise it didn't. Maybe this will help.


----------



## gisx

TT Ace said:


> The insulation is still working well.  I have no problems with it at all.


So... not to beat the dead horse, but hows it working out still?  At what temps do you regularly run the smoker?  What is the highest you have run it since you've added the insulation?  Thanks!

Here why i'm askin: http://tvwbb.com/showthread.php?1473-Tried-using-Reflectix-Insulation-on-22-WSM-FAIL


----------



## tt ace

I am consistently running from 225 to 275.  I have done turkeys and such at over 300.  The insulation is still doing great.  It has really been a great thing for these winter months!  I have not had any problem with the insulation.


----------



## gridflash

Actually this should make a good waterproof cover if properly sealed around the top... since it can rain for weeks in Portland


----------



## tt ace

It does waterproof very well.


----------



## gridflash

And I just happen to have a roll of reflectix leftover from doing the water heater...


----------



## gridflash

Ace, I'm using your Reflectix idea for a rain shield here in Portland. It works great on electric smokers.













Smoking in Portland.jpg



__ gridflash
__ May 27, 2014


----------



## grit

Is that foiled fiberglass or foiled bubble plastic, I am looking to get ready for a winter full of smoking.


----------



## dirtybeard

TT Ace, is this insulation the kind that looks like bubble wrap with foil on the outside?


----------



## tt ace

Yes it is the kind with bubble wrap inside.  It has worked great with no problems.


----------



## beefy bill

Awesome info!


----------



## chado

did  you do the inside as well.... do you think it would work on the inside?


----------



## tt ace

i would not recommend trying to do the inside this way.  With flareups possible and other factors I do not believe it would be safe or prudent to insulate the inside this way.


----------



## staredat

I have the same set up and have for a few years.  Easy to put together and just gets jammed in a corner when no needed.  The product give s a temp at 180deg.  THis is when you will begin to have off gassing fro the plastic, but may be much lower than ignition.  I find it to be an acceptable level of risk especially since it will be on the outside of the smoker.  On most models, the main air intake is at the bottom, which I did not insulate.  Really not different than microwaving your food i a plastic bag if that calms some fears.  After a few higher temp cooks, the material stiffened a bit, but overall performance really wasn't impacted.  I'm going to use it tomorrow again during a -9deg day....should be fun.  

I would recommend this if you don't have the cash to weld a second wall on your upright and fill with rockwool.  If I'm going to all that trouble, I'm just getting a better smoker.


----------



## superdave

I've been looking for some affordable fire rated insulation for the inside of my smoker.  If anyone comes across any, please let me know.


----------



## workedtheworld

I insulated a different kind of smoker three years ago with excellent results, after some trial and error.  I have used high temperature insulation in petroleum refineries and other industrial areas,but I could not find a way to get some without buying a truckload or so.  It is often fiberglass insulation, so I tried regular Johns-Manville 2 1/2 inch house fiberglass insulation which is pretty good for temperature resistance.  It is the binders and coverings that melt. 

I wrapped my cheap offset smoker (a small New Braunfels of several years ago before they were bought by Char Broil) and fired it up with charcoal.  What an amazing improvement.  The temperature variations were way less and the charcoal lasted about three times longer.    Propane would be the same.  Sure the coverings melted on the inside.  The insulation was fine, even over the firebox. 

I got more insulation (left over from my house actually).  I cleaned off the smoker and sprayed it all over with high temperature paint to avoid any rusting under the insulation.  I wrapped the insulation around the body.  This got covered by a sheet of duct sheeting that I cut to shape and screwed into place to hold the insulation.    I left the ends open to avoid any moisture accumulation to evaporate.  This prevents rusting rusting under the insulation which can be a problem. 

This setup has worked and stood up very well for nearly three years now.  It does take a long time to cool off if it gets too hot so I raise the temperature carefully. 

Bottom line is that insulation really works, it likes to have a covering of sheet metal to keep rain off and protect it.  Pay attention to rusting under the insulation, and use this high temperature grill paint from ACE or other places. 













IMG_3892 Full final outside adj.jpg



__ workedtheworld
__ Jul 5, 2015


----------



## fluffydawg

Is this insulation mildew resistant and is it foil backed both sides.


----------



## old fart

It's starting to get winter time here in philly. I'm going to have to look into this.


----------



## 1967robg

I'm using this idea for my smoke vault with great results. I have had Temps up to 275°f without any problems


----------



## cousineau18

Is the original poster still around? I just posted a topic about this exact topic but would ike to see how its done, is it something he can take off as a "whole unit" or is it some how glued on


----------



## 1967robg

I copied the OP, except I cut panels to fit,taped the seams. Cut a piece for the front door,picked up some bad @$$ little magnets and stuck the door and loose edges on.













20160124_161005.jpg



__ 1967robg
__ Jan 24, 2016


















20160124_161018.jpg



__ 1967robg
__ Jan 24, 2016





All told I've got $20 tied up in it. Maintaining temp is a breeze and saves propane 













20160124_161031.jpg



__ 1967robg
__ Jan 24, 2016


----------



## bighank57

Great post :Looks-Great:


----------



## smoakhaus

I wonder if high temperature ever became an issue with this product if you could use strips of cement board as a spacer to prevent direct contact with the outside of the smoker.


----------



## curtisfitz

Does the insulation you use have aluminum foil on both sides and a plastic bubble type of filling ( in the middle) ?


----------



## imjesse1

Buckshot323 said:


> New Masterbuilt smoker ( Smoker and Me) Can't seem to get the temperature UNDER 200 degrees. Any ideas?


----------



## imjesse1

1967RobG said:


> I copied the OP, except I cut panels to fit,taped the seams. Cut a piece for the front door,picked up some bad @$$ little magnets and stuck the door and loose edges on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20160124_161005.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ 1967robg
> __ Jan 24, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20160124_161018.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ 1967robg
> __ Jan 24, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All told I've got $20 tied up in it. Maintaining temp is a breeze and saves propane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20160124_161031.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ 1967robg
> __ Jan 24, 2016


I copied you













IMG_0246.JPG



__ imjesse1
__ Jan 6, 2017


----------



## constablecurt

Creative solution! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## DaveTheWaveUSMC

Really late to the party. Did you block the air vents in the bottom of the vertical smoker? Do you simply leave them wide open but still wrap over them with the insulation material?


----------

